# Goodbye Larry big boy



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

I went out to check the pond fish for a bit of fresh air and am sad to say I am sat here in tears. All the ice has gone. I found one of the pond boys Larry dead floating. He hadn't been dead long. We think it is the cold weather that got him. He was a good boy. Such a happy fish he was. I will miss you Larry. You were a great fish to have. I love you baby boy. Larry was a happy chappie. Why did Larry have to go so soon.:crying::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

aww Dan so sorry buddy


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> aww Dan so sorry buddy


Thank you WL. He was a good boy. He will be missed.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

So sorry to hear that Dan! 

When it was really cold last year we lost all our pond fish as the pond froze completely solid. It was horrid when it finally thawed seeing them all


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> So sorry to hear that Dan!
> 
> When it was really cold last year we lost all our pond fish as the pond froze completely solid. It was horrid when it finally thawed seeing them all


I have a heater in mine but only does the corner it is in no body could get him apart from me I was the only one who could get him and tehn putting him in the bag to bury him was a challenge one slippery customer.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Swim free in the big pond Larry


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Swim free in the big pond Larry


Thank you not well as it is but to lose him as welll and so near christmas.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Larry Dan  

RIP little buddy! Swim free across the bridge! x


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

MissShelley said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Larry Dan
> 
> RIP little buddy! Swim free across the bridge! x


I blame the weather. I only got him in June. He would want me to be happy so I will try but it will take time for he just died.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

had heard that with a total freeze gas can build up under the ice from vegitaion. not sure how correct the info is though. poor fishy. x


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

sullivan said:


> had heard that with a total freeze gas can build up under the ice from vegitaion. not sure how correct the info is though. poor fishy. x


I buried him along side my cat Toby.


----------



## zaffarella (Nov 28, 2010)

awww. really sorry to hear about Larry xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

zaffarella said:


> awww. really sorry to hear about Larry xx


Thank you he was gorgeous.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

RIP Larry xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> RIP Larry xx


He was such a good boy. Cheeky boy but a little angel. We checked him the otehr night as I say he was fine we think he died somewhere in the night or somewhere in the morning yesterday. Merry christmas Larry where ever you are.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

sorry to hear about your loss...bye Larry, swim free...


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

cheekyscrip said:


> sorry to hear about your loss...bye Larry, swim free...


He was a gorgeous boy loved him so much.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

R.I.P Larry


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

davidc said:


> R.I.P Larry


Never got chance to get a pic of him before he died.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

danielled said:


> Never got chance to get a pic of him before he died.


Aww, that's a shame. At least you have your memories.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

davidc said:


> Aww, that's a shame. At least you have your memories.


Memories are here to stay.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dan, I am so sorry, It has been very cold and sometimes if they are a bit below par anyway they cant cope with it very well. I lost some of mine in the cold last year so I do know how you feel. Hugs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Dan, I am so sorry, It has been very cold and sometimes if they are a bit below par anyway they cant cope with it very well. I lost some of mine in the cold last year so I do know how you feel. Hugs.


It's awful I kept saying to myself if only and am still doing it.


----------

